
Heritability of Human Longevity Substantially Inflated Due to Assortative Mating - lawrenceyan
http://www.genetics.org/content/210/3/1109
======
thrower123
So the Howard Families from _Time Enough for Love_ might not be that far-
fetched.

------
bhengaij
What is assortative mating?

~~~
Someone
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assortative_mating](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assortative_mating):

 _Assortative mating is a mating pattern and a form of sexual selection in
which individuals with similar phenotypes mate with one another more
frequently than would be expected under a random mating pattern. Some examples
of similar phenotypes are body size, skin coloration /pigmentation, and age.
Assortative mating, also referred to as positive assortative mating or
homogamy, can increase genetic relatedness within the family._

